# Free Phrag. seedlings



## abax (Feb 17, 2022)

I've got to make some room in my gh and I have several Phrag. seedlings to give away to a needy
Phrag. addict. I'll make a list if anybody is interested.


----------



## paphman (Feb 18, 2022)

I just might be interested. What do you have?


----------



## Ray (Feb 18, 2022)

Keep me in mind, as well, Angela. I find my very limited collection moving toward phrags, more and more.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm interested.


----------



## abax (Feb 18, 2022)

To whom it may concern: I'll have to march out to the gh in cold wet stuff to write the
names down. Gimetime! Too damn cold to mail anyway.

I don't know about you Eric. You been name calling lately. :>) 

The seedlings will have to go to one person. My husband of 30 years is at home and
in Hospice care. He is dying of pulmonary fibrosis very slow and miserably.


----------



## Ray (Feb 18, 2022)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Angela.

I can only handle a few, but I'd be happy to be a "central distribution point".


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 18, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear that, Angela. I will keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 18, 2022)

Sorry to hear about that!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Feb 18, 2022)

My deepest prayers and thoughts. I wish you the best and hope all is as peaceful and comforting for you. I would send you a gift of a slipper in bloom if possible


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 18, 2022)

very sorry to hear this Angela


----------



## eds (Feb 19, 2022)

So sorry to hear that Angela.


----------



## Just1more (Feb 19, 2022)

So sorry to hear of your husbands end of life struggle with this disease. Praying that You have loving support from friends and family!


----------



## Just1more (Feb 19, 2022)

Ray said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Angela.
> 
> I can only handle a few, but I'd be happy to be a "central distribution point".


Ray if your offer works for Angela I’d love to have just one of her seedlings. I keep telling myself no more orchids, but this sentimental gal is saying, yes.


----------



## denisewh (Feb 19, 2022)

I would love to have a few if possible. I know have my phrag large curio working in the dining room with everything needed for phrags But only if convenient under the circumstances.


----------



## JLOG (Feb 19, 2022)

Sorry to heart that Angela


----------



## awesomei (Feb 19, 2022)

Hi Angela,
I am so sorry to hear about your husband. I pray that he has a peaceful time of all of that. 
I have hundreds of phrags. But, I would always love something new or different. When you have time, let me know what you have. I would be glad to take them all.
George


----------



## Justin (Feb 19, 2022)

I am very sorry to hear about your husband.


----------



## orchidmouse (Feb 19, 2022)

My deepest sympathy. You are in my prayers.


----------



## orchidmouse (Feb 19, 2022)

Ray said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Angela.
> 
> I can only handle a few, but I'd be happy to be a "central distribution point".


Hi Ray. Keep me in mind please. Thanks. Miki White


----------



## awesomei (Feb 19, 2022)

Hello Ray,
Same goes for me if Angela chooses you.
George


----------



## abax (Feb 19, 2022)

Many thanks to all of you. I appreciate the kind thoughts.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 19, 2022)

My deepest sympathy!


----------



## Phragper (Feb 20, 2022)

am so sorry for where you and your husbands journey is going. Your kinds words to me in previous posts have always made me smile So would definitely be interested in any or all of your pkants


----------



## Phragper (Feb 20, 2022)

plants


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 20, 2022)

Angela, my heart and prayers are with you and your family, for peace and grace. I wish I was closer to help with all of this. I have no room, but trust others can relieve you of the burden of moving them on. God Bless.


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2022)

Because Ray has been so kind to me over the years of our association, he has made the
offer to take all the orchid seedlings and distribute them for me. His offer is a blessing for me.
I'll send them to him when the weather obliges. It ain't now. He'll let you know when
he has them for distribution. I hope this doesn't disappoint anyone. I'm so grateful to
you all.


----------



## BrucherT (Feb 21, 2022)

abax said:


> Because Ray has been so kind to me over the years of our association, he has made the
> offer to take all the orchid seedlings and distribute them for me. His offer is a blessing for me.
> I'll send them to him when the weather obliges. It ain't now. He'll let you know when
> he has them for distribution. I hope this doesn't disappoint anyone. I'm so grateful to
> you all.


I am so very sorry for your troubles.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2022)

My deepest sympathy for your journey. I hope for the best and that our little joke keep a smile on your face.


----------



## abax (Feb 21, 2022)

Thank you Eric and Brucher. Yes, it does Eric. I get a giggle every time you gig me, but
I'm still not going to buy a camera. My Jason Fischer 3N's perfection would choke you to
death. We wouldn't want that now would we.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2022)

3N!? Hmmmmmmmmm.. 
Anyway.. phones with cameras are pretty cheap now...


----------

